# Mouse cursor disappears on Asus laptop after logging in



## Spiritseeker (Jan 5, 2005)

I have had a U500v Asus touchscreen for a little over a month now. I haven't used it very much so I am still getting used to Windows 8, but have had no problems till today: I just woke my laptop from hibernation, and the mouse cursor was visible until I entered my password to login. It then disappears.

I have tried rebooting and fully powering off many times, and in both scenarios my mouse cursor is visible and useable to select the box to type in my password, and then it disappears after I hit or click enter to login. It's not just invisible, as I have tried clicking on things when I have positioned my cursor (while still visible) and then tried to select things when it disappears, so the cursor is just completely not there anymore.

I have tried updating drivers on the touchpad, but Windows tells me I have the best drivers already.

I have tried fn+f9 out of desperation, too, to no avail.

Can anyone suggest any other alternatives that might retrieve my mouse cursor?

Many thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm assuming that this is happening with the use of the touchpad, not with using a mouse.

Install the latest touchpad driver from Asus's web site. If Asus does not offer it then install the latest driver from the touchpad manufacturer's site. Then, if necessary, check the touchpad settings to see if there is some option doing that nasty deed.


----------

